# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما هو الوزن الصرفي ل (عصفور)؟

## فلاح حسن البغدادي

السلام عليكم

كيف يُضبط الميزان لصرفي لكلمة عصفور، وما أصلها؟

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## سحاب محمد

وزنه: فُعلُول
زيد حرف على الاسم الرباعي بعد اللام الأولى
ومنه أيضاً: زنبور
وسرحوب: الطويل
وقرضوب: السيف القاطع

راجع أخي المستقصى في علم التصريف ص 635

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## صالح المذهان

يرى أصحاب المنهج اللغوي التاريخي المقارن أنَّ الجذر اللغوي لكلمة عصفور هو ( ص ، ف ، ر ) ، ويكون الوزن الصرفي عفلول ؛ أي أنَّ العين والواو حرفان زائدان . والله أعلم .

----------

